# Aluminum



## Ozzy (Jun 19, 2008)

I am making some aluminum underhood parts. Can aluminum be anodized?


----------



## JSmitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Exactly what is that you are making?


----------



## Ozzy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am making panels.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Aluminium is typically the only metal you'd anodize - from what I've heard, it's not hard to do, and many DIY kits exist.  You can also add dyes to the tanks to color your part, not just provide the corrosion protection and hardness.

--Bushytails


----------

